# обновление mcafee web gateway



## Force (14.05.2018)

Здравствуйте, был сервер с установленным mwg 7.4, точный билд не помню. Сервер исправно работал и его решили обновить. Перед выключением зашли в раздел Troubleshooting - > Backup/Restore и сняли бэкап конфига. Затем установили новый сервер, выполнили установку из образа mwgappl-7.5.2.6.0-21020.x86_64.iso, дали тот же айпишник, вобщем все те же самые настройки. В новом сервере заходим в раздел Troubleshooting - > Backup/Restore чтобы отресторить конфиг и получаем ошибку:


> Restore failed due to following exception: failed to restore backup of sent configuration: cannot find own UUID '420B6014-F941-CA3D-E3FB-E6B01128C967' in backup


----------



## Surf_rider (14.05.2018)

Попробуйте восстановить только RuleSet. Заработает?


----------



## Force (14.05.2018)

Если только рулсет импортировать, то работает. А что за ошибка?


----------



## Velly (20.12.2022)

Коллеги, добрый день!
Кто используется McAfee, если есть возможность, можете, пожалуйста, подсказать как проверять последнюю доступную версию обновления?
2 недели назад была дсотупна чудесная ссылка: https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com/software . Я смотрела, что была доступна версия 11.2.5
Сейчас доступ к этой сссылке закрыт. Нашла вот такую ссылку, она, соотвественно, также недоступна https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com/software_mwg7_download
Единсвенное, что мне попалось: https://success.myshn.net/Release_N...eases/Secure_Web_Gateway_12.0.x_Release_Notes
Тут уже идет речь о 12 версии. Но более конкретный номер нигде не указан.
По ссылке https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com у меня была регистрация. А вот на я уже не попаду, у меня нет Grant Number.
Заранее большое спасибо за любую помощь.


----------



## Lehhaa (20.12.2022)

Velly сказал(а):


> Коллеги, добрый день!
> Кто используется McAfee, если есть возможность, можете, пожалуйста, подсказать как проверять последнюю доступную версию обновления?
> 2 недели назад была дсотупна чудесная ссылка: https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com/software . Я смотрела, что была доступна версия 11.2.5
> Сейчас доступ к этой сссылке закрыт. Нашла вот такую ссылку, она, соотвественно, также недоступна https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com/software_mwg7_download
> ...


Скорее всего никак. Обратитесь к тому у кого покупали. Я вообще в content security 100 лет не заходил.   Попробуйте зарегиться на сайте mcafee.com и там спросить.


----------



## NanoSuit (20.12.2022)

Velly сказал(а):


> Коллеги, добрый день!
> Кто используется McAfee, если есть возможность, можете, пожалуйста, подсказать как проверять последнюю доступную версию обновления?
> 2 недели назад была дсотупна чудесная ссылка: https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com/software . Я смотрела, что была доступна версия 11.2.5
> Сейчас доступ к этой сссылке закрыт. Нашла вот такую ссылку, она, соотвественно, также недоступна https://contentsecurity.mcafee.com/software_mwg7_download
> ...


когда то давно юзали mwg но ушли от него. Даже не уверен что сейчас content security suite есть.


----------



## Velly (20.12.2022)

Lehhaa сказал(а):


> Скорее всего никак. Обратитесь к тому у кого покупали. Я вообще в content security 100 лет не заходил.   Попробуйте зарегиться на сайте mcafee.com и там спросить.


Спасибо большое! А дейтсвительно попробую. Просто 2 раза я делала посты с вопросами по политике, и они оставались без ответа. И еще бывало находила очень интересные ответы, как раз по теме, а мне в ответ"У Вас нет доступа к этому ресурсу". Какая-то золотая учетка должна быть. Но я попробую) Спасибо большое за подсказку)


----------



## Surf_rider (20.12.2022)

Velly сказал(а):


> Спасибо большое! А дейтсвительно попробую. Просто 2 раза я делала посты с вопросами по политике, и они оставались без ответа. И еще бывало находила очень интересные ответы, как раз по теме, а мне в ответ"У Вас нет доступа к этому ресурсу". Какая-то золотая учетка должна быть. Но я попробую) Спасибо большое за подсказку)


А они так и будут отвечать. Это как продление сертификатов от GlobalSgin, как бы продлеваем - но не продлеваем. По понятным причинам


----------



## Velly (20.12.2022)

Lehhaa сказал(а):


> Скорее всего никак. Обратитесь к тому у кого покупали. Я вообще в content security 100 лет не заходил.   Попробуйте зарегиться на сайте mcafee.com и там спросить.


Спасибо большое! А дейтсвительно попробую. Просто 2 раза я делала посты с вопросами по политике, и они оставались без ответа. И еще бывало находила очень интересные ответы, как раз по теме, а мне в ответ"У Вас нет доступа к этому ресурсу". Какая-то золотая учетка должна быть. Но я попробую) Спасибо большое за подсказку)


Surf_rider сказал(а):


> А они так и будут отвечать. Это как продление сертификатов от GlobalSgin, как бы продлеваем - но не продлеваем. По понятным причинам


Да, причины понятны  Ну чтож, будем пытаться.


----------



## Lehhaa (20.12.2022)

Velly сказал(а):


> Спасибо большое! А дейтсвительно попробую. Просто 2 раза я делала посты с вопросами по политике, и они оставались без ответа. И еще бывало находила очень интересные ответы, как раз по теме, а мне в ответ"У Вас нет доступа к этому ресурсу". Какая-то золотая учетка должна быть. Но я попробую) Спасибо большое за подсказку)
> 
> Да, причины понятны  Ну чтож, будем пытаться.


Попробуйте переехать на другой продукт ?


----------



## Velly (20.12.2022)

Lehhaa сказал(а):


> Скорее всего никак. Обратитесь к тому у кого покупали. Я вообще в content security 100 лет не заходил.   Попробуйте зарегиться на сайте mcafee.com и там спросить.


Спасибо большое! А дейтсвительно попробую. Просто 2 раза я делала посты с вопросами по политике, и они оставались без ответа. И еще бывало находила очень интересные ответы, как раз по теме, а мне в ответ"У Вас нет доступа к этому ресурсу". Какая-то золотая учетка должна быть. Но я попробую) Спасибо большое за подсказку)


Surf_rider сказал(а):


> А они так и будут отвечать. Это как продление сертификатов от GlobalSgin, как бы продлеваем - но не продлеваем. По понятным причинам


Да, причины понятны  Ну чтож, будем пытаться.


Lehhaa сказал(а):


> Попробуйте переехать на другой продукт ?


Скоро переезжаем! Спасибо)  Уже выбрали. Но пока переходный и бумаговый период и нужна информация по MWG.


----------

